
Facebook Accounts for 25% of All U.S. Pageviews - ssclafani
http://mashable.com/2010/11/19/facebook-traffic-stats/
======
theDoug
Perhaps, but pageviews (or 'hits' before marketers had to find a new name for
it) have long been known as "How Idiots Track Stats." Especially these days
where dynamic content is king over individual page loads and selling ads on a
CPM basis are only done by the shadiest of firms.

Things that matter a little more these days, which I'm sure Facebook is also
doing well in: engagement*, time spent per visit, average visitor return rate
per (intra-)day-week-month, and adoption rate of new initiatives (Places,
Groups, etc.)

All the in-Facebook statistics I'm sure they're tracking such as number of
profiles visited, messages sent per user per day, and all the other goodies.

Forget "25% of all US Pageviews," I'm curious what percentage of US internet
users' free time and attention they receive. That's a seriously good number
for the site.

